# pigeon software



## fastpitch dad (Nov 21, 2007)

Whats the best pigeon software on the market thats easy to use and how much does it cost......oh and a web address if you have one.

thanks


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

fastpitch dad said:


> Whats the best pigeon software on the market thats easy to use and how much does it cost......oh and a web address if you have one.
> 
> thanks


I think we're all pretty much in agreement with Hawkeye. Quite a few of us here use it.

http://www.comproware.com/index.php


----------



## ohiogsp (Feb 24, 2006)

Yes, it is complicated at first but awelsome software. I think it was about $75.


----------



## fastpitch dad (Nov 21, 2007)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Matt D. (May 12, 2007)

I'll get in real fast here... We used PMS for a few years and i hated it. Really hated it. So i didn't use it. Now I use Hawkeye and I only can think of one thing I don't like and that's the fact that you have to make every bird that is going into the pedigree like its in your loft, then move it to a different tab. But I'm not aware of any program that can do that, and Its a great program Renee's used it longer than I have so she knows better but I don't remember ever hearing her say a bad thing about it so.. It's totally worth the money.

One thing though is I still can't get away from my record book; which might not be such a bad thing.


----------



## octavio3151992 (Nov 13, 2008)

Wow, I didn't know that there was software that you can use...


----------



## octavio3151992 (Nov 13, 2008)

What does hawkeye do???


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

octavio3151992 said:


> What does hawkeye do???


Helps you keep track of your pigeons. The breeders, their offspring, their offspring.....does pedigrees, runs reports on your birds performance, etc.........it's easy to go to the web site and download their free trial version. You can't do EVERYTHING with the trial version, but it gives you a pretty good idea of the program. 
Hawkeye has a few bugs in it, but nothing major that I'm aware of. 
I do wonder though, since I'm here........anyone running Vista having a problem with Hawkeye? We have Vista on both of our computers. On the PC, Hawkeye opens up pretty fast, but on my laptop.........I can cook dinner waiting for it to open. LOL........well, it's not THAT slow really, but it can take up to 2 minutes for it to open. That may not sound like a lot, but when it used to open in a few seconds..............you get what I mean


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

octavio3151992 said:


> What does hawkeye do???


http://www.comproware.com/content/view/26/1/


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

Lovebirds said:


> Helps you keep track of your pigeons. The breeders, their offspring, their offspring.....does pedigrees, runs reports on your birds performance, etc.........it's easy to go to the web site and download their free trial version. You can't do EVERYTHING with the trial version, but it gives you a pretty good idea of the program.
> Hawkeye has a few bugs in it, but nothing major that I'm aware of.
> I do wonder though, since I'm here........anyone running Vista having a problem with Hawkeye? We have Vista on both of our computers. On the PC, Hawkeye opens up pretty fast, but on my laptop.........I can cook dinner waiting for it to open. LOL........well, it's not THAT slow really, but it can take up to 2 minutes for it to open. That may not sound like a lot, but when it used to open in a few seconds..............you get what I mean


have you tried a reinstall on the laptop?
also make sure theres no processes running in the background that might be slowing down the CPU
if you need help with that give me a call and we can try a couple things


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

StoN3d said:


> have you tried a reinstall on the laptop?
> also make sure theres no processes running in the background that might be slowing down the CPU
> if you need help with that give me a call and we can try a couple things


Everett has done everything he can think of. It's not a big deal really......just a little aggravating sometimes. He thinks it's the graphics card? Something about it that it can't be upgraded and that's the best I can have in this computer. 
I do know that I've got duel processors, but it does this when Hawkeye is the only program being opened.
Hey, I'm COMPUTER DUMB big time. I'm just repeating what he said. I have no idea really what I'm talking about. 
Long as the computer works like it's supposed to, I'm good. When there's a problem, my only solution would be throw it across the back yard. Fixing it is Everett's job.


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

Use the Hawk also. 

After you enter all the birds from every pedigree that you have ever had, it gets easier. I still have a lot to learn, but havent had the time yet. My next step is to enter in all the race results. 

Randy


----------



## fastpitch dad (Nov 21, 2007)

I've got Hawkeye now ,and I really think I'm going to like it .
Thats for the help. One question , say I get birds from someone that has Hawkeye also
can you just import the ped. from them or will I still have to type it all in.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

fastpitch dad said:


> I've got Hawkeye now ,and I really think I'm going to like it .
> Thats for the help. One question , say I get birds from someone that has Hawkeye also
> can you just import the ped. from them or will I still have to type it all in.


I think that's one of the upgrades they're working on. As of right now, you have to input the info. That's a drag, but, word of advice. 
The best thing you can do is keep everything up to date and put in the info as you get it. Trying to catch up is a bugger...........


----------



## Matt D. (May 12, 2007)

fastpitch dad said:


> I've got Hawkeye now ,and I really think I'm going to like it .
> Thats for the help. One question , say I get birds from someone that has Hawkeye also
> can you just import the ped. from them or will I still have to type it all in.


Yes you can.... On one of the menu's up top (sorry I'm not a pc person) there is an option to export/import pedigrees. When You give birds to someone export to a flash drive and then you can plug that in and import that data and it will import all the data/race info/pedigree/and birds associated with the new bird. It sounds complicated but after you do it one time you'll understand. Good Luck.


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

I think you can also email the info. The help menu is where I would go for this. I think Renee is more in the know here than the rest of us. 

Randy


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

hillfamilyloft said:


> I think you can also email the info. The help menu is where I would go for this. *I think Renee is more in the know here than the rest of us. *
> Randy


*
Well, apparently not!! LOL*

I didn't know that the export/import worked. It didn't used to work. So, that solves the problem of sending peds to a person that has Hawkeye. I'll have to try emailing one to see if that works. Cool!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

OK. I just sent a pedigree to myself at one of my other email addresses. It came through ok, but then asked what program to use to open it with. I don't THINK there's a program to open it with?


----------



## learning (May 19, 2006)

Warren e-mailed me some pedigrees on some birds I had from him. It was an export file from Hawkeye but when I went to import the date there were numerous problems with it. I finally gave up and just entered all the birds the old fashioned way. Perhaps I am doing something wrong but I could not get the feature to work.

Dan


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

Lovebirds said:


> OK. I just sent a pedigree to myself at one of my other email addresses. It came through ok, but then asked what program to use to open it with. I don't THINK there's a program to open it with?


when it asks you what program to use I think its looking for the Hawkeye program
When it asks you what to use navagate to the hawkeye directory and point it to the hawkeye.exe file that you would use to run the program.
Do I make sense? lol


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

StoN3d said:


> when it asks you what program to use I think its looking for the Hawkeye program
> When it asks you what to use navagate to the hawkeye directory and point it to the hawkeye.exe file that you would use to run the program.
> Do I make sense? lol


Yea, that makes sense, so the bottom line is, if the person you're sending the ped to has Hawkeye, then it can be emailed, but if they don't have Hawkeye, then they can't open it.


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

you got it Renee 
you'll be working helpdesk in no time


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

You can also save peds as Jpegs and maybe even PDF files. These can be printed out by anyone. 

Randy


----------



## ohiogsp (Feb 24, 2006)

hillfamilyloft said:


> You can also save peds as Jpegs and maybe even PDF files. These can be printed out by anyone.
> 
> Randy



Exactly right when you goto the ped section and cliclk on the preview button. It is in the lower left corner. Then click the disk symbol on the top of the page. It will say "save report" find the desination folder you want and before saving click the "save as type" pull down. Then find the JPEG format and click that. Then it will save in JPEG format and you can do anything with it just like a picture. Like this.


----------



## Matt D. (May 12, 2007)

hillfamilyloft said:


> You can also save peds as Jpegs and maybe even PDF files. These can be printed out by anyone.
> 
> Randy


Yes The Pedigrees can be saved as a few different types of files. The actual info on the bird is not the pedigree. We are talking about saving 'the bird' not its pedigree that will be transferred over. The bird can only be saved as a .hpd file which is just for the hawkeye program. 

I checked on the different file types that you can save the pedigree under and it depends on what program you use to open the pedigree from hawkeye. It seems like you can save them as a few dozen different file extensions from my pc.


----------



## ohiogsp (Feb 24, 2006)

Matt D. said:


> The actual info on the bird is not the pedigree.


We are aware of this we were talking about ways to send bird info to someone who does not have Hawkeye.


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

You may also be able to import the file into Hawkeye. When I get my kids off of World of WarCraft maybe I can see if I can get it to work. My thoughts are that you just import it and then search for the file. 

Randy


----------



## learning (May 19, 2006)

hillfamilyloft said:


> You may also be able to import the file into Hawkeye. When I get my kids off of World of WarCraft maybe I can see if I can get it to work. My thoughts are that you just import it and then search for the file.
> 
> Randy


If you figure out how to do this Randy, let me know. As I stated before, Warren Smith and I tried to do this and I was not able to get it to work. Not sure why. Please share with us if you get it working.

Dan


----------



## DEEJAY7950 (Dec 13, 2006)

Lovebirds said:


> Helps you keep track of your pigeons. The breeders, their offspring, their offspring.....does pedigrees, runs reports on your birds performance, etc.........it's easy to go to the web site and download their free trial version. You can't do EVERYTHING with the trial version, but it gives you a pretty good idea of the program.
> Hawkeye has a few bugs in it, but nothing major that I'm aware of.
> I do wonder though, since I'm here........anyone running Vista having a problem with Hawkeye? We have Vista on both of our computers. On the PC, Hawkeye opens up pretty fast, but on my laptop.........I can cook dinner waiting for it to open. LOL........well, it's not THAT slow really, but it can take up to 2 minutes for it to open. That may not sound like a lot, but when it used to open in a few seconds..............you get what I mean


Renee, I just have to ask you, Did you have to buy "Two licenses of Hawkeye" so you could run it on your home computer and your laptop? I've been trying to find out but have not gotten a response to this question from "Hawkeye" before I decide to purchase this software! Any info a great help!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

DEEJAY7950 said:


> Renee, I just have to ask you, Did you have to buy "Two licenses of Hawkeye" so you could run it on your home computer and your laptop? I've been trying to find out but have not gotten a response to this question from "Hawkeye" before I decide to purchase this software! Any info a great help!


I don't think so.........gotta ask Hubby........I'll let you know in a few.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

OK. Everett says no, you don't have to buy it but once. You're basically buying the license to run it on YOUR computer. It's SUPPOSED to be for the purpose of installing it on one computer. 
When you buy the program, Hawkeye puts YOUR information in a key for the program. Every pedigree for instance will have your loft name, your name, your address, etc...........we could put our copy on YOUR computer, but your pedigrees would say "Lovebirds Loft".........LOL and you can't change that. 
One other thing.........I'm running Vista on the laptop and Hawkeye is SLOWWWW with Vista. It runs, but not nearly as fast as it does with other OS........


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

Lovebirds said:


> OK. Everett says no, you don't have to buy it but once. You're basically buying the license to run it on YOUR computer. It's SUPPOSED to be for the purpose of installing it on one computer.
> When you buy the program, Hawkeye puts YOUR information in a key for the program. Every pedigree for instance will have your loft name, your name, your address, etc...........we could put our copy on YOUR computer, but your pedigrees would say "Lovebirds Loft".........LOL and you can't change that.
> One other thing.........I'm running Vista on the laptop and Hawkeye is SLOWWWW with Vista. It runs, but not nearly as fast as it does with other OS........


Well, that's not good!! I am planning on getting Hawkeye and I have VISTA. Do you know if others with vista have complained about it running slow for them?

Ace


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

ace in the hole said:


> Well, that's not good!! I am planning on getting Hawkeye and I have VISTA. Do you know if others with vista have complained about it running slow for them?
> 
> Ace


I don't know anyone else who has Hawkeye AND Vista........it's not THAT bad....it's just that you get used to the speed with the other OS....I'd say it takes about 45 seconds to a minute to open. That may not sound like much,,,,,but it is when you're sitting, staring at the screen. Sort of like waiting for bread to toast or water to boil..LOL


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

Lovebirds said:


> I don't know anyone else who has Hawkeye AND Vista........it's not THAT bad....it's just that you get used to the speed with the other OS....I'd say it takes about 45 seconds to a minute to open. That may not sound like much,,,,,but it is when you're sitting, staring at the screen. Sort of like waiting for bread to toast or water to boil..LOL


Thanks Renee,

I will check further into this before I buy it!


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

I have Windows Vista Home Addition. Hawkeye works great. I do not find it running that slowly. Some reports take a bit of time, but have not noticed the duration being too long. The issue may be with a different version of the operating system or computer issues. I run both the Windows Vista and Mac operating systems and find advantages with both. 

Randy


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Renee,

Maybe you need more memory? Vista takes a lot of resources and crashes often based on what I had seen. I am still using Windows XP, Windows 98 SE, and linux . Linux is the most stable, but lacks hardware drivers for new gadgets. Those don't require much memory. I think you need 1-2 gig of memory to run Vista as it meant to be. Have you look at system resources and see if you need more memory or upgraded cpu?


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

you defo need at LEAST 2 gigs of ram to run vista well
4 gigs would be better


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

RodSD said:


> Renee,
> 
> Maybe you need more memory? Vista takes a lot of resources and crashes often based on what I had seen. I am still using Windows XP, Windows 98 SE, and linux . Linux is the most stable, but lacks hardware drivers for new gadgets. Those don't require much memory. I think you need 1-2 gig of memory to run Vista as it meant to be. Have you look at system resources and see if you need more memory or upgraded cpu?


I have no clue...........all of the "upkeep" on the computers is my husbands thing...........I just "use" it......when I have a problem, I yell for him. LOL
I'm sure that I've got what is needed or required and probably more. He's always "upgrading" stuff and downloading stuff........thing is, he's go Vista on the PC upstairs and it runs Hawkeye just fine.


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Ok. I see. You are the manager/boss/executive in the house. Your husband is the IT. I am like an IT here at home, too. If both computers have the same specs and both run vista and yet Hawkeye runs slower on one computer, then definitely there is a conflicting software that slows that one computer. If not you have other programs that hogs more resources. Lots of other possibilities. Definitely have to ask your IT support "guy." Give him my regards!


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2009)

*pigeon pedigree program*

does any one know where i can find pigeon pedigree and race report software designed by Connex loft version 3.0.0


----------

